
React 16: A look inside an API-compatible rewrite of our front end UI library - darwhy
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1716776591680069/react-16-a-look-inside-an-api-compatible-rewrite-of-our-frontend-ui-library/?utm_source=codedot_rss_feed&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=RSS+Feed
======
kendallpark
> With today's release of React 16, we've completely rewritten the internals
> of React while keeping the public API essentially unchanged.

After the Angular 1-to-2 letdown, this is a refreshing commitment to keeping a
stable API.

------
wheresvic1
This is a really cool engineering article on how they managed the migration of
React 16 rewrite.

It illustrates the use of

\- feature toggles to reduce merge conflicts

\- TDD for api coverage

\- regression logging for faster feedback loop

\- coverage chart for motivation

\- staggered rollout and A/B testing with an eye on product metrics for
migration issues

Thanks for sharing!

